# fraud or legit?



## bruhox (Jul 17, 2010)

Good Day, I am william, a filipino National who is currently working in saudi Arabia for the past 7 years. recently, i have decided to apply for an skilled immigration program with the help of this so called AUSFIS migration organization. i filled up the electronic forms and waited for a month for their assesment. 

14 July 2010. i received a call from AUSFIS and informed me that i qualified for Mech'l. Engineer Associates that I applied in, and therefore told me to prepare all the necessary documents such as medical certificates, criminal record certificate, etc. and also to prepare for the IELTS examination. 

I wrote this in order to clarify, whether this AUSFIS organization is a legit co. in helping people like me whose going through the process in obtaining an Australian immigrant visa. 

I hope there is someone who could help me regarding my concern. in addition, kindly post the step by step procedure in obtaining an skilled migration visa.

Thanks and regards,


William


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

bruhox said:


> Good Day, I am william, a filipino National who is currently working in saudi Arabia for the past 7 years. recently, i have decided to apply for an skilled immigration program with the help of this so called AUSFIS migration organization. i filled up the electronic forms and waited for a month for their assesment.
> 
> 14 July 2010. i received a call from AUSFIS and informed me that i qualified for Mech'l. Engineer Associates that I applied in, and therefore told me to prepare all the necessary documents such as medical certificates, criminal record certificate, etc. and also to prepare for the IELTS examination.
> 
> ...


There are people who may set themselves up as involved in immigration and indeed when you read the first paragraph about them on their web site it nearly sounds like they are involved closely with the government:


> *The Ausfis Organization ® was established in order to support the Australian Government in its efforts to boost the economy *by increasing the number of visas granted to skilled emigrants and improving the immigration process so it becomes more widely available to skilled people around the world.
> 
> One of the most important values for our organization is providing top notch quality of service to our clients while on their way to become Australians, and of course, shorten the time, red tape and complexity involved in the legal process of immigrating to a new country.
> 
> *Final words of clarification: Ausfis Organization and the ausfis.org website are private entities and are not governmental agencies.* Both entities are owned and operated by Ausfis Inc..


They do at least clarify that with their final words!
What is interesting is that they do not give any reference to registration which is a requirement by law for Migration Agents operating in Australia.
https://www.mara.gov.au/
The AUSFIS web site does not even seem to give much focus to Employer Sponsorship and that is the top priority category for skilled immigration.

Have a read starting with Workers - Visas & Immigration for both Employer Sponsored and the Independent approach under Professional and Other Skilled Migrants and there also have a look at the *What's New *link and in particular the Minister's announcements of 08Feb. where there is one on processing priority.

Forums like this one are an alternate source of information through discussion in a self help format and you will find the information on the Immi web site clearly defined so as you can determine whether you may be eligible or not with an *eligibility table in the eligibility section *for a visa, there being both totally dependent and dependent with state/territory sponsorship, the *175 or 176*.
You need to read *links from headings on the table *to get full details and then likewise there is a lot of information about applying in the* applying for this visa section* and you can also read the *relevant Immi Booklet.* for more detail.


----------



## bruhox (Jul 17, 2010)

should i stop negotiating with Ausfis organization?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

bruhox said:


> should i stop negotiating with Ausfis organization?


Well that's a decision for you but if I was you and looking to use an agent to advise on or submit a visa application I would consider at least finding out if they are registered and then you can always seek alternate views as well on what services are and what costs to expect.


----------



## bruhox (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for your immediate reply. I have to start from scratch all over again. o' well, never lose hope..


----------



## visualrhapsody (Aug 12, 2010)

*Ausfis dispute credit transaction ?*



bruhox said:


> Thanks for your immediate reply. I have to start from scratch all over again. o' well, never lose hope..


HI bruhox,

I was wondering if you had actually made payment to ausfid and did you get claim back/ dispute it.

I have been reading bad reviews on them and is deciding to not continue their service but was wondering if you did get your payment back ?

Hope to hear from you. Tks!


----------



## Ausfis (Dec 2, 2010)

To all whom may concern,

AUSFIS is an application review service for the Australian immigration, servicing hundreds of thousands of applications a year. 

This is a great service for those who want to immigrate to Australia and want to improve their chances. For a small fee, our company ensures a person's application will get the highest score possible.

All too often, people who register for this wonderful opportunity do not make into the front door due to them seaming to be under qualified. Whether the application was not filled out correctly, 

By just visiting our website, a person can learn exactly what this company does. We are quite clear about our application review services for the Australian immigration and the differences between using our service as oppose to doing the program alone. 

We also has a 24/7 customer service center and provides information about the Australian immigration in 14 different languages. 



We employ a few Australian immigration experts that help our customer fill out the immigration forms; they go over the CV and interview the client to help them get the highest score possible. 
Regarding the wording- Obviously no one has to do anything they do not want to. And I am sorry if using the word “must” has offended anyone.


Regards,
Dana Smith


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ausfis said:


> To all whom may concern,
> 
> AUSFIS is an application review service for the Australian immigration, servicing hundreds of thousands of applications a year.
> 
> ...





> servicing *hundreds of thousands of applications a year*.


Oooh Really Dana!
With that number you would I expect have a very extensive computerised services management system in place and as such I would expect that it would be open to an audit.

*Please advise within a few days or we'll just ignore/delete your post.*


----------



## rmdz (Dec 21, 2010)

Ausfis is a web scam, the reps have heavy accent, they're unprofessional in immigrations services, they ask for your Ccard over the phone, they transfer you around reps to take your guard off so they can take your money and won't refund, and just sell you other products ( language software ), I am a victim and has report my case with the Australian authorities, scam watch and posting in threads like this to help other from getting scammed of their hard earned money. Please if you see this thread or similar please spread it around. Dana smith is a fraud!


----------



## Ausfis (Dec 2, 2010)

rmdz said:


> Ausfis is a web scam, the reps have heavy accent, they're unprofessional in immigrations services, they ask for your Ccard over the phone, they transfer you around reps to take your guard off so they can take your money and won't refund, and just sell you other products ( language software ), I am a victim and has report my case with the Australian authorities, scam watch and posting in threads like this to help other from getting scammed of their hard earned money. Please if you see this thread or similar please spread it around. Dana smith is a fraud!


Hi rmdz,
I apologize for any bad experience you has with AUSFIS services, especially if it comes from one of our agents.
AUSFIS is an application review service for the Australian immigration, servicing hundreds of thousands of applications a year. 
We will be able to improve ourselves only from feedbacks from people like you and I would very much like you to send me an e-mail with your complaint.
Weather or not you have made a payment with us we will assist you and we will use your feedback and it will only help future customers to benefit from our program more.
Please contact me in private and send me your name and e-mail.

Regards,
Dana Smith


----------



## rmdz (Dec 21, 2010)

Ausfis said:


> Hi rmdz,
> I apologize for any bad experience you has with AUSFIS services, especially if it comes from one of our agents.
> AUSFIS is an application review service for the Australian immigration, servicing hundreds of thousands of applications a year.
> We will be able to improve ourselves only from feedbacks from people like you and I would very much like you to send me an e-mail with your complaint.
> ...


I've emailed you but got no reply so I will leave you a message here
What can you do to help me!?
this is my ausfis login account 136548930
I will be waiting for your response


----------



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Just for your information: other forums that I have visited do not have very nice things to say about AusFIS.
Registering with a company that makes themselves appear, especially when you first begin to read, an official government endorsed organistion should be done so with caution. Also there is no mention of whether or not they are registered migration agents or employ the services of registered migration agents. 
Also, don't give out your credit card number to anyone over the phone. I would think no legitimate company would ask for your credit card number over the phone and instead direct you to a secure website. 
I would suggest doing some research into the background and history of the company plus other's feedback before deciding whether or not to proceed.


----------



## rmdz (Dec 21, 2010)

Ausfis said:


> Hi rmdz,
> I apologize for any bad experience you has with AUSFIS services, especially if it comes from one of our agents.
> AUSFIS is an application review service for the Australian immigration, servicing hundreds of thousands of applications a year.
> We will be able to improve ourselves only from feedbacks from people like you and I would very much like you to send me an e-mail with your complaint.
> ...


Dana Smith,

Thanks for your assistance and just to let you know I got my refund today. Thank you very much.


----------



## coyle1983 (Mar 11, 2010)

post deleted


----------



## jagadishjack2000 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is totally fraud first they will say we will get it approved even if your CV doesn't match after I payed the amount they are saying we need to process it through different channel we need you to pay more and the chain continues there is no refund or anything I lost all my money and there is no response from them this is fully hoax guys please don't believe in such shit


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

Ausfis said:


> Hi rmdz,
> I apologize for any bad experience you has with AUSFIS services, especially if it comes from one of our agents.
> AUSFIS is an application review service for the Australian immigration, servicing hundreds of thousands of applications a year.
> We will be able to improve ourselves only from feedbacks from people like you and I would very much like you to send me an e-mail with your complaint.
> ...


I appeal to the moderator to review this thread. It smacks of self interest at the best and taking good peoples money at the worst. It is tough enough to negotiate the issues of immigration without these additional hurdles. If it were a professional organisation, it would not need to resort to this level of "negotiation"
Thank you


----------

